# My Restored Citizen



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello people

Finally, after a long waiting...my Citizen 62-6198 is returned from watchmaker:

Hoverauled, serviced, polished, with new bezel...

Like NoS!

Here some pics:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That looks a belter  No disrespect intended but is that a Seiko bezel insert? Just wanted to say that it looks good if it is  :thumbup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Job well done!


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> That looks a belter  No disrespect intended but is that a Seiko bezel insert? Just wanted to say that it looks good if it is  :thumbup:


Yes is Seiko bezel, for a general "new layout" but i keep the original in good condition.

:wink2:


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice i like that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, every pre- `90s Citizen Diver I`ve seen has obviously had a hard life so it`s nice to see one restored :thumbsup:


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> That looks a belter  No disrespect intended but is that a Seiko bezel insert? Just wanted to say that it looks good if it is  :thumbup:


Now...with original bezel :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Broadarrow said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > That looks a belter  No disrespect intended but is that a Seiko bezel insert? Just wanted to say that it looks good if it is  :thumbup:
> ...


That`s better unk:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Both those Citizens look nice.


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice looking! I am on the hunt to add one of those vintage Citizen divers to my collection.

I have seen lots of them with the mercedes hands but I would actually like to get one with different hands. I had a chance to buy one the other day, but I flaked because the bezel insert was not correct.

Is it easy to get an original bezel insert?

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

gigfy said:


> Is it easy to get an original bezel insert?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> gigfy


Original bezel in good condition is early impossible to find...mine is 90% condition...and is rare...

But if u wanna replace it it's an absolute easy work!

If u don't wanna remove the entire metal rotating ring you can insert (with care) a little screwdriver or a similar flat tool between glass edge and bezel..

Bezel will be removed by a little upper pressure...the original bezel is exact measure (snap-on) and don't need glue.

If u wanna replace with an other bezel i recommend u use this measure: Out 38.5 mm - In 31.5 mm

Usually a standard Seiko bezel for 42mm diver watch (like mine) is perfectly fit.


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Broadarrow said:


> gigfy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it easy to get an original bezel insert?
> ...


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

